

Bower Packages – search bower components instantly - fahad19
http://fahad19.github.io/BowerPackages/#?q=web-components

======
sehr
Like it! Good deal faster than the other one here
[http://sindresorhus.com/bower-components/](http://sindresorhus.com/bower-
components/)

~~~
fahad19
Using the same URL for fetching list of packages though. The main reason of
rebuilding it was because of sharing searched results with team members as
URLs.

